# James Khan from Dragons Den on BBC now (2/11/08)



## isitme (Nov 2, 2008)

there is a program about James Khan from Dragons Den and how he has adapted to life as a dragon, the investments he has made, and 'the man behind the dragon' etcetc

it lasts for an hour
for fucks fucking sake, someone is making 1000s from this
i had a great idea, when they have time like this that needs filled, they should just buy random light entertainment shows from random countries so you can see the shit they have to watch instead of us


----------



## Augie March (Nov 2, 2008)

*drives a truck through James Khan


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes! I'd watch an Armenian daytime panel quiz. Only with subtitles like.


----------



## Geri (Nov 2, 2008)

isitme said:


> there is a program about James Khan from Dragons Den and how he has adapted to life as a dragon, the investments he has made, and 'the man behind the dragon' etcetc



No there isn't.


----------



## Augie March (Nov 2, 2008)

It's on BBC2 anyway. BBC1 has something far more patable on.


----------



## isitme (Nov 2, 2008)

bbc1 bbc2, who gives a fuck

it's an hour long!! 

who want to watch that shite for an hour?


----------



## Augie March (Nov 2, 2008)

Call the BBC complaints hotline. I hear it's been outsourced to India now to save money.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2008)

Meaningful title added.


----------



## isitme (Nov 2, 2008)

editor said:


> Meaningful title added.



with the original title it could have been an ongoing thread where people got to rant about their licence money being squandered


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2008)

That's illegal following the brand/ross/DM law. Only old people (ha ha ha) do that.


----------



## isitme (Nov 2, 2008)

help! i'm being oppressed....


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2008)

isitme said:


> with the original title it could have been an ongoing thread where people got to rant about their licence money being squandered


Yeah, because 'On BBC now' really is a timeless kind of title full of promise.

And there's never been a thread about TV licence money being squandered. On no, sir. Not here. No way.


----------



## isitme (Nov 2, 2008)

editor said:


> Yeah, because 'On BBC now' really is a timeless kind of title full of promise.
> 
> And there's never been a thread about TV licence money being squandered. On no, sir. Not here. No way.



How about you change it to 'can you believe what shit is on telly now...'

I think it has potential

who would have thought that 'post a photo of your cock or your fanny for an ego boost' would have been such a succesful thread?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2008)

Ianw already did this thread  in that case.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 2, 2008)

editor said:


> And there's never been a thread about TV licence money being squandered. On no, sir. Not here. No way.



No? 

I'll go start one now!


*runs*


----------



## Augie March (Nov 2, 2008)

For bonfire night this year, I'll be burning £139.50 to symbolise the way the Beeb spends my money on actual SHIT that passes for 'entertainment' these days.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 2, 2008)

I liked the theo paphitis one last week.  It was an hour long liscence fee subsidised advert for a short, stoaty man.  It was a bit like "celebrity cribs" (or whatevr they call it) on MTV.  

but Theo is my fave dragon.  All of the others can fuck off (possible exception of Duncan Bannatyne, for being the biggest bastard in a room full of total cunts....)


----------



## isitme (Nov 2, 2008)

alright then

I'm not trying to cause any trouble

the program is still on by the way, they are still talking about James Kahn

they even flew the cunt to Pakistan for this program, and I bet this bit only goes on for 10 minutes, I bet I could make a better 10 minute long program if they sent me to pakistan


----------



## isitme (Nov 2, 2008)

and he's already a millionaire

why don't they piss money away on people like me who haven't done anything with our lives


----------



## isitme (Nov 2, 2008)

meanwhile on channel4 they have poor people crying cos a millionaire spent a month pretending to be poor and then donated a miniscule fraction of his fortune to make their lives better for a year or two


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2008)

giving aids to chinkies - why aren't there more serious threads


----------



## isitme (Nov 2, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> giving aids to chinkies - why aren't there more serious threads



that is fucking lame as fuck that was more than a year ago

and you've got much better dirt on me than that

i've always respected you even when i haven't got on with u but for fucks sake


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2008)

isitme said:


> that is fucking lame as fuck that was more than a year ago
> 
> and you've got much better dirt on me than that
> 
> i've always respected you even when i haven't got on with u but for fucks sake



Do fuck off like, you can't wipe your arse, smear it all over the boards then complain that they're covered in shit.


----------



## isitme (Nov 2, 2008)

this is a thread i started talking about the telly


----------



## isitme (Nov 2, 2008)

the dude on match of the day just said 'the arabs taking over'


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## bi0boy (Nov 3, 2008)

It's James Caan anyway, not Kahn so the thread title is wrong 

He was Nazam Khan but changed his name after seeing James Caan the actor's name outisde a cinema. Apparently so as to annoy his father and also to earn more money.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 4, 2008)

His daughters are well hot.


----------

